# Planer-Quickie Restoration project



## Mike1950 (Jul 27, 2013)

http://spokane.craigslist.org/tls/3963279195.html
I wonder if Greg could get one of these in his basement??? :wacko1::wacko1:


----------



## drycreek (Jul 27, 2013)

I bet he could. I had a neighbor a few years ago (about 40 years) that had one of these as well as an old circle saw mill and about five acres of pole sheds for air drying. He made a pretty good living until the big box lumber yards started selling cheaper grade lumber and everybody thought they were getting a bargain.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 27, 2013)

You jest but mine is twice that size. I should have sold it i have had several offers but I keep thinking I'll be able to get it running again. :dash2:


----------



## Kevin (Jul 27, 2013)

Here's mine...

http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/4SidedPlaner1_zps5d5482f0.jpg

http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/4SidedPlaner2_zps15d53e3d.jpg

This is where it was still in working order when I picked it up. I really need to get it rebuilt before too many things get locked up . . . 

http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/4SidedPlaner3_zps26d56eea.jpg


----------

